# We've crossed over to the other side!!!!



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Want some opinions on our change over from M/H to car and caravan. With a lot of deliberation and soul searching we have now sold our M/h and tow car, and bought a car and caravan. This decision was not taken lightly, however it was for practical and monetry reasons. Having a 2001 plate which dealers were only offering £18,000 for and a Punto that was worth only £2,500. The M/H we really wanted was beyond our reach at over £43,000, being as we are retired i am sure you all know how difficult it is to replace your capital. So for an outlay of£10,000 we have ordered a brand new Abbey GTS 416 caravan, and bought an 05 plate Kia Sorrento.Don't know how it will all work out as caravan not available until early April. We are still going to France for our 3 month trip, and the costings were practically no different, and the bonus is we still have some capital to do other things. What do you all think? Would very much welcome your comments.P. S we did get a private sale for our M/H which was higher that any dealer.


----------



## desertsong (Mar 8, 2006)

hello,

under the circumstances described, seems quite logical and financially a good move. It's just a question of adapting to a caravan really, but you have the advantage of parking your van on site, and driving off for the day. On the other hand, it's a question of all the other arguments of m/h v caravan, like towing etc. I've often considered it myself, but my wife won't even discuss it.

desertsong


----------



## 96962 (Dec 16, 2005)

Well you've done it so I can only wish you well and good luck. The Sorrento by the way is a very nice car, well regarded but I bet it takes you a while to get used to the indicators being on the right hand stalk!!

I know precisely what you mean with the capital tied up in a motorhome, I'm thinking about the very same thing myself. Though for me I know a caravan wouldn't suit but if it works for you then no one can argue with that and that's the only thing that matters in your decision.

Tim


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

I have also been thinking hard about simular things. I have not currently got any thing and had 30Kish to spend.

My options were a new Freelander and 06 Elldis Caravan or new/ nearly new motorhome.

The freelander would double up as a second car for the wife as I have a company car which would be to small to tow with. The M/H would be an emergancy vehicle for the wife to use throught the week.

But this is all now irelevent as we have just orded a new Swift M/H, But it was a close dessison, I just hope we made the right one for us.

Richard...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Caravan or motorhome*

Hi

Financially the figures do make sense. It was something as a full timer I considered but ruled out.

Ease - park up, pitch the caravan and you are away. Probably lower insurance too.

Down side - for me - was winterisation and lack of inboard water tanks - or the vans that did have this provision was only 30 or 40 litres.

For the cost of the new motorhome, I could have had a top range Swift caravan, a 6 month old decent 4x4 and cash left over, but themotorhome lark does suit me.

I hope you enjoy the caravan and it goes without saying, I hope you let us know how you get along.

Russell


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi frenchfancy

I am a little worried that you need to know our opinions, ..... in something like this it is what ever suits you... "Whatever floats your boat".

I could come up with lots of reasons why I would not go back to a caravan but they would be my reasons not your reasons....

So best of luck and enjoy your new caravan ... get out in it as often as you can. Fly a MHF pennant or give some other clue so that we can pop across and have a chat if we are on the same site.

and hang around here too :lurk:

mike


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> Want some opinions on our change over from M/H to car and caravan. With a lot of deliberation and soul searching we have now sold our M/h and tow car, and bought a car and caravan. This decision was not taken lightly, however it was for practical and monetry reasons. Having a 2001 plate which dealers were only offering £18,000 for and a Punto that was worth only £2,500. The M/H we really wanted was beyond our reach at over £43,000, being as we are retired i am sure you all know how difficult it is to replace your capital. So for an outlay of£10,000 we have ordered a brand new Abbey GTS 416 caravan, and bought an 05 plate Kia Sorrento.Don't know how it will all work out as caravan not available until early April. We are still going to France for our 3 month trip, and the costings were practically no different, and the bonus is we still have some capital to do other things. What do you all think? Would very much welcome your comments.P. S we did get a private sale for our M/H which was higher that any dealer.


All the best with your choice but see >HERE< for the perils 

Regards Frank


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Hi Tim, you are right about the indicators, i have switched the wipers on so many times to make a turn, also the Kia is Auto with option of tiptronic 4 wheel drive, don't really undertsand that bit, but still practisinf especially with the parking remebering the extra length of tow bar!!!


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Probably lower insurance too.


I think Rapide 561 was incorrect when he said the above. When we changed from the c'van - a '97 model, and we still have a Vauxhall Vectra, the combined insurance was quite a bit more than the motorhome.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

Like you, we have changed from a motorhome, but it was to a fifth wheel from the fifth wheel company near us in North Wales, our reasons were having a car to run around with when we are on site, not having to tax a car and a motorhome, we sold our car and motorhome and use the pick up as our main car. 

We used the fifth wheel last year for three months in Spain and France, and loved it, the space inside is fantastic for us, also it has 50 litre on board tanks and is fully winterized, we have found it to be exactly what we wanted, everyone is different, and I am sure that you will enjoy the caravan as much as you enjoyed your motorhome, 

good luck 

cavaqueen


----------



## retired_brian (Mar 4, 2006)

*Crossed over and back*

Well like you I crossed over from a Motorhome to a car and Caravan.

(From a 24ft Buccaneer to a Ford galaxy towing a Bailey Pageant.)

HOWEVER I have just swopped back to a motorhome (a 3 year old Bessacar 450).

WHY Well I realised that my wife and I are naturally motorhomers.
That is to say we do not like to stay on one site for a week or two, like caravanners do. We move on to see more. Also I still prefer that driving position in a motorhome and the speed of pitching and leaving.
It also helps to be able to park in smaller spaces (e.g. laybyes) in a vehicle that is nearer 20 ft then a combined length of 40ft.

BUT that are pluses and minuses, so each to their own.


----------

